
Stanford students are short-circuiting VC firms by investing in their peers - rchaudhary
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/27/stanford-students-are-short-circuiting-vc-firms-by-investing-in-their-peers/
======
stanfordkid
This reminds me of BASES at Stanford. I think it is a cool way to learn about
startups, but personally, while at Stanford, I found it to be filled with
prestige-oriented careerists... with that being said, I think it would be
phenomenal if these kids succeed -- sometimes I just lament the time of youth
being wasted worrying about the future instead of enjoying the intellectual
life of the academie -- history and the big questions of humanity and it's
future.. not how to make the next quick buck. Sometimes I feel kind of sad
Stanford often nourishes and encourages this market focus... because I felt it
so deeply myself as a student there, esp coming from an under-privileged
background.

------
pmdulaney
I'm guessing they're not as good at picking winners as the professionals are.

~~~
gcollard-
« Mui tells TechCrunch that startups must fulfill two criteria in order to
automatically invest: first, the co-founder must be a member of the class, and
second, they must raise a round of $750,000 or more from a reputable
institutional investor »

I think they just don’t pick winners themselves

------
throwaway727
Revolting against an elite group by creating their own elite group? Seems like
a great way to learn about and invest in startups but the reason for it
doesn’t pass the smell test.

------
lapcatsoftware
A minimum $3000 to join the investment club, after $50,000 per year in
tuition.

But it's a meritocracy, right?

~~~
junar
The founder is an MBA student. I would infer that the Stanford MBA program
contains many students who have made a decent amount of money, and they are
comfortable with spending a chunk of that to make a lot more in the future.

